# 720 ls swap



## crabman08 (Aug 24, 2015)

Hey guys I'm new to here! I have acquired a 85 720 king cab 2wd. And I have a ls I'm putting together for this truck. I see that they have motor mounts for the newer hardbodys and for the s chassis with the ka engine, would it be possible those same mounts would work in the 720 I have?


----------

